# Can someone please ID this plant



## tunejohn (Aug 27, 2016)

I got this plant from store. They didn't know the name of this plant. I tried googling it but couldn't find it out. It has got needle like leaves with a beautiful whorl top. 

Can someone please ID this? Pictures attached.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Cabomba



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## tunejohn (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info! 

I read these grow both planted and floating, so I've left this one float and planted 3 more. Many websites say it's difficult to grow. 
Let's see how it goes.


----------

